# How politically involved should a pastor be?



## Jash Comstock (Mar 26, 2014)

I was curious about how politically involved a pastor should be? Obviously advocating a particular candidate from the pulpit would be out of order, but what about joining political organazations, going to rallys, and campaigning for a candidate as a private citizen? What are y'alls thoughts?


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 26, 2014)

On one hand soon all questions will be politically tinged because the Obama regime is putting its hands everywhere. For us, King Jesus' rule extends overywhere. Washington DC understands this better than some Christians. (How much longer will so-called Freedom of Speech last for Christians?) On the other hand, I am fairly jaded and cynical on the American political scene. I understand how important it is to get Obama out of office, but I don't want to be associated with the god of Republican Prayer Breakfasts, either.


----------



## Scott1 (Mar 26, 2014)

No quick simple answer to this because of the particular applications one might infer.



> Chapter XXIII
> Of the Civil Magistrate
> 
> I. God, the supreme Lord and King of all the world, has ordained civil magistrates, to be, under Him, over the people, for His own glory, and the public good: and, to this end, has armed them with the power of the sword, for the defence and encouragement of them that are good, and for the punishment of evil doers.[1]
> ...



Chapter XXIII of the Westminster Confession summarizes the doctrine of Scripture as to one aspect of this. It's not the whole of the topic, nor is it intended to be.

But, I think we can draw from this the right, the responsibility even of the church to speak occasionally, clearly, to, e.g. clear biblical moral issues such as when the biblical right to life is at stake.

"Biblical right to life," because, e.g. Scripture does not prohibit generally the right of nations to wage (just) war, but it clearly does prohibit taking of innocent human life, e.g. abortion.

So, it would be inappropriate for a church or Pastor in his official capacity to protest war generally or to align himself with powers that do, even on his time off.

It would quite appropriate for him to support defense of the unborn in the pulpit, so long as that does not become distracting to the central purpose of teaching Scripture. And, in his free time, to support that cause.

To the utmost.


----------



## clark thompson (Mar 26, 2014)

I would not have politically because they are very corrupted often times. The church needs to come back to God and then He will allow us to change things without change in the church first there will be no change in the government, this is my stance.


----------



## Jash Comstock (Mar 26, 2014)

To be clear, I am not asking about a pastor running for political office, but rather a pastor being involved in rallys, debstes, and promotional events for someone else who is the candidate.


----------



## Jack K (Mar 26, 2014)

The pastor is a minister of the gospel and must keep that as his focus. There may be cases and times where making a priority of preaching the gospel requires some sort of political engagement, but these are rare in America today. For most men in most pastorates, it's wisest to let others argue over politics while you concentrate on the greater work of seeking and shepherding souls.


----------



## Hamalas (Mar 26, 2014)

To clarify: are you asking about the pastor as a private citizen or the pastor as a minister of the gospel?


----------



## Jash Comstock (Mar 26, 2014)

Hamalas said:


> To clarify: are you asking about the pastor as a private citizen or the pastor as a minister of the gospel?



As a private citizen, in his free time.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 26, 2014)

This isn't germaine per se to the OP but I demur from the idea that a minister of the gospel is ever a "private citizen" in that sense.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jash Comstock (Mar 26, 2014)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> This isn't germaine per se to the OP but I demur from the idea that a minister of the gospel is ever a "private citizen" in that sense.



More specifically what I meant was, he is not using his official office to promote a candidate or political ideal, rather as a general citizen he is politically active in one of the aforementioned areas.


----------



## earl40 (Mar 26, 2014)

I personally believe it is our pastors responsibility to say why any political canidate may not be a good choice for political office. in my opinion if I were such (Pastor) I would be willing to give up my tax break over this issue.


----------



## Jash Comstock (Mar 26, 2014)

earl40 said:


> I personally believe it is our pastors responsibility to say why any political canidate may not be a good choice for political office. in my opinion if I were such (Pastor) I would be willing to give up my tax break over this issue.



Sometimes it comes down to more than just moral/biblical issues. For example, two candidates could be equal on moral issues, but have different economic views. It would be out of character for a pastor to try to steer his flock towards one candidate over another if the difference between the two is not an issue addressed in Scripture.


----------



## earl40 (Mar 26, 2014)

Jash Comstock said:


> earl40 said:
> 
> 
> > I personally believe it is our pastors responsibility to say why any political canidate may not be a good choice for political office. in my opinion if I were such (Pastor) I would be willing to give up my tax break over this issue.
> ...



I hear you though this is not what is going on now. Our President is head of state that allows the murder of our children. That should be preached against, for I believe it is a serious sin to vote for any person like that, and that should be preached from the pulpit.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 26, 2014)

All of our Presidents since 1973 (and before) allowed the murder of our children and all have refused to bow the knee to King Jesus.


----------



## JML (Mar 26, 2014)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> All of our Presidents since 1973 (and before) allowed the murder of our children and all have refused to bow the knee to King Jesus.



Yes, the Democrats support it. The Republicans are against it but do nothing to stop it. Both are guilty.


----------



## JML (Mar 26, 2014)

I don't think a pastor (or any Christian for that matter) can support anyone in our current political system.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Mar 26, 2014)

> 2Tim.2:4 No soldier on service entangleth himself in the affairs of this life; that he may please him who enrolled him as a soldier.... 7 Consider what I say; for the Lord shall give thee understanding in all things.



In the beginning of ch.2, Paul writes Timothy a short series of four proverbial expressions (vv3-6), the second of which is listed above. Perhaps it was for space considerations or time, or because he was concerned to avoid writing in terms that could be read as politically subversive (he was a prisoner at the time, possibly a condemned man already, and his "mail" might have been read)--I interpret the above proverb as counsel to Timothy to beware getting too engaged with this-worldly concerns, including (but not limited to) politics.

Ministers of Christ are officers in another Man's government. Unlike a "rank and file" church-member, a minister is not as free to immerse himself in the ordinary fray. Such is not his (apparent) calling, though the _temptation_ to get into such jousting can be strong. Such engagement must necessarily take time and effort, if the task is to be done well; all which time is diverted from his primary assignment.

There are multiple levels of engagement in politics for the citizens of our territories. I'm not sure where the line is to be drawn, so far as participation goes. Ironically, the question of plebiscite (voting) is not only seldom questioned, but it is considered to be the sine qua non of "good citizenship." Perhaps it is so, but its status as a Christian duty ought always to be held in suspense until other questions have been answered--again, not just once, fifty or a hundred-fifty years ago, or the day a man turned 18yrs old and was granted franchise.

But assuming voting to be the simplest privilege that may ordinarily be done, the minister as-a-private-citizen probably doesn't violate Paul's principle if he votes. Or even if he affiliates with a political party, so as to be allowed to vote in a typical primary. But what about becoming a precinct delegate? Now the level of engagement is moving up. Is this too much? Perhaps yes, perhaps no. Probably there are too many variables to make a hard-and-fast determination. But with every step up that ladder of involvement, one is splitting his commitments.

Politics is to a significant degree about wielding power. To the extent that power (in the USA) is no longer spread out and diffused in strength at the lowest level, but is concentrated in capitals both State and National, the minister is doubly at risk (in my opinion) as he is attracted toward such centers where he can "help make important decisions." There was a time when local concerns dominated politics. But now the goal is to attain one of those limited seats at the table where so much money and power has been concentrated, so that a small group of people far away from most localities make all the important decisions--choices that force everyone into the bureaucratic straightjacket, if they would like some of their money back, or just stay out of court, or jail.

This is nothing less than the formation of the Beast. Ministers of Jesus Christ need to think clearly about how their marching orders as local-pastors likely conflict with the aims of would-be Nimrods, and where they are most likely to do the most good against the builders of modern-day Babylon. Will it be by seeking a "second benefice" among the elites, in order to effect change (the noble goal of so many who go off to the halls of power just before they bow to compromises)? Or is the minister more likely to do his greatest work in the unsung way that mothers do their work? That is, by sticking to their knitting, shaping and forming the minds of those closest to them in the spiritual ways of Christ.

Christ's ministers are forming one small generation of believers at a time, which even taken all together might not "change the world," or even their own locality very noticeably in the short term. They are not focused on forming a army that must needs dominate this passing-away-world. They are forming a host of forever-people, adding one soul at a time to the ever increasing ranks of a one-day resurrected population. A multitude that no man can number, Rev.7:9.


> Rev.19:6 And I heard as it were the voice of a great multitude, and as the voice of many waters, and as the voice of mighty thunders, saying, Hallelujah: for the Lord our God, the Almighty, reigneth.





> Heb.12:28 Wherefore, receiving a kingdom that cannot be shaken, let us have grace, whereby we may offer service well-pleasing to God with reverence and awe:


----------



## Scott1 (Mar 26, 2014)

Contra_Mundum said:


> But what about becoming a precinct delegate? Now the level of engagement is moving up. Is this too much? Perhaps yes, perhaps no. Probably there are too many variables to make a hard-and-fast determination. But with every step up that ladder of involvement, one is splitting his commitments.



Oh, how I wish more Pastors, elders and deacons would be precinct delegates and influence the process.

Your point is well taken, Reverend Buchanan.
It would probably not be appropriate for the Pastor to start talking about their role as a delegate or preaching that others specifically be involved in that, but maybe in a general way would be okay.

We do not want our Senior Pastor, who is a delegate, on the Nominating committee, and donating to a PAC to make that in any way a focus of preaching or teaching.

But I would err on the side of his private involvement with it, as very helpful, influencing the culture for good.
Imperfect though that influencing will be.


----------



## earl40 (Mar 26, 2014)

"For what fellowship has righteousness with lawlessness?" This verse and the context should be preached every Sunday before the elections. You vote for a pro-death caniddate you are in fellowship with him or her In my most humble opinion and the Pastors of Our Lord's flock ought to encourage the fold to not sin.


----------



## Jack K (Mar 26, 2014)

When I worked as a journalist, it was considered improper for us to get involved in politics even as private citizens. Some of us even refrained from voting, so that the act of having voted for a particular candidate would not subtly influence how we reported on the results that evening. We saw ourselves as having a unique role in society, separate from the fray.

Surely a pastor's role is even more separate and above this world's hope in political solutions, even if a particular political solution is a good one. The pastor is a minister of a different sort of transformation. His calling is to point his congregation to King Jesus, not to any earthy candidate.


----------



## Cymro (Mar 26, 2014)

If I remember correctly, Dr Lloyd Jones held that no minister or church 
should involve themselves in the political system. But that church members
can privately, and be a force for good locally or nationally. Indeed perhaps it is
regrettable that Christians have withdrawn from the public arena, and left the
field to the world's Goliaths. Though ministers are not to be politically motivated,yet
it does not prevent them airing moral lapses, which are common to all political
Parties.


----------



## Alan D. Strange (Mar 26, 2014)

Bruce:

I heartily second your sentiments and commend them to us all for careful and prayerful perusal. 

Peace,
Alan


----------

